# Need your prayers sooooooooooo badly right now!!!



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

My uncle whom I'm very close to is laying in an ICU bed right now, not able to walk and had to have emergency surgery yesterday. He has a tumor wrapped AROUND his spine and it is growing from the INSIDE of the bone, the doctors don't know if it is cancer or not yet. There also might be another tumor on his side as well. We're hoping for the best, but my family has a long history of cancer 

He's only 44 years old and has 5 kids. Ranging from ages 21 to 14. I spent most of my childhood living at his house during the summers, and he's like a father figure to me and one of the only men to be a constant in my life, seeing how my real dad was never around.

Please guys my family could really use your prayers right now more the anything.

Thank you


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry. Lots of love and prayers coming your way.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family ......


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

(((((((((((....Good vibes to your uncle.....))))))))))))))))


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I just got the word.......and it's not what I wanted to hear

It's cancer 
I'm devastated......................


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OOo man, just go the news from you so sorry....words cannot express the perfect words that neext to be said to give you comfort. Prayers for comfort and peace coming your way.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Muttkip, I'm so sorry for you and your family. My sincerest apologies and condolences on the issue at hand. I pray that you and your family are strong enough to pull together and come thru this. Best of luck to you.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

just know everything happens for a reason and sometimes its bigger than us. there is a time and a season for everything. its hardships like this that bring familes together and make you appreciate the bonds that you have. i'm not telling you to be strong for your family but a family that grieves together rejoices together. my heart and prayers are with you and you family, and i will pray for peace and wisdom for all parties in this time of heartache.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Well
I found it's Stage 4 Lung Cancer............so pretty much I'm watching him die before my very eyes......

I don't know how to react or what to say......I just don't know if I can deal with this

Please keep praying.....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i got ya buddy!
i'll keep it in my prayers!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very sorry. We have lost 2 close family members in this last 2 weeks and have another in IUC as well. I know what your going thru and wish you the best at getting thru this hard time.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

That is extreme. Wow...


I don't know you, but I know what you are going through and you have my support. Good vibes your way~ Everything will be alright.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

im so sorry to hear that this is happening to your uncle. ull be in my prayers


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*hugs* Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so so sorry you have to got through this.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Muttkip.. Again, I send my sincerest condolences to you and I'm praying for you and your family. Just keep your head up and be strong. You'll pull thru, though it won't be easy. Best of luck to you, and please keep us posted.


----------

